

“Severe” password manager attacks steal digital keys and data en masse - schrodingersCat
http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/07/severe-password-manager-attacks-steal-digital-keys-and-data-en-masse/

======
schrodingersCat
To understand this in context, check out this recent LastPass blog post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8022543](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8022543).
One of these vulnerabilities (an insecure version of a bookmarklet) has been
known to security researchers for about a year. Though LP claims that this is
not serious, this article points out that there are much larger problems going
on here. Comment from LP would be helpful.

